# Collecting Stockhausen on CD's



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

http://www.stockhausencds.com/

Looks like he ain't cheap... like not on iTunes either 

Anyone have any of these?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't have any, but I really hope that this Stockhausen edition gets sold in some kind of box set. Even if it's $200 in total I would buy it. Best thing to do is probably get Stockhausen on DG, Harmonia Mundi etc. and hope that the price of the others drops over time.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I hope that DG will soon be permitted to reissue the albums. I'll buy a handful of them, but not from the Stockhausen site. They are waaaaay too expensive. In the meantime, I still remember having them on LP and can hear most of them on YT.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2015)

You mention iTunes, which means a physical copy doesn't matter to you, so what's the problem? I have mp3s the majority of those CD's... Equates to more music than my current Mozart collection.


----------

